# When you think about the Amazon, which first city you bring to mind?



## Alexandre Lima (May 1, 2007)

Hello! I'm doing a search in international forums to know the city better known of the Amazon by international tourists. 

I hope that you contribute with me. 


Please, click in the link and enjoy it!!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679212


Thank you, and hugs!


*Manaus:*


















































































































































*Belém do Pará:*


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

This again? :sleepy:


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Actually I think of Iquitos. I was there with my mother years ago. Flew directly from Miami to Iquitos on a Peruvian airline called Fawcett. After a couple of days in Iquitos, with it's wonderful floating village of Belen, we stayed at an Amazon "rainforest safari camp" down river and met the indigenous tribal people in a village there.


----------



## Maha (Aug 13, 2006)

Actaully, when I think of the Amazon I don't think of a city, I think of a river!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^i think of a rainforest.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Hum, I would answer "Manaus"
It's the only one Amazonia city that i've heard of.


----------



## erhaby (Feb 3, 2008)

Crazy indians burning people alive and then eat them


----------



## Alexandre Lima (May 1, 2007)

LMCA1990 said:


> This again? :sleepy:


I wanna to know about it in all the world!!!:lol:


----------



## Alexandre Lima (May 1, 2007)

^^
:lol:
We aren't canibals!!!:sly:


...


Please vote in the poll at link!!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679212


I need you help and I hope that you can help me!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Manaus.


----------

